# Relaxing Music Contest (April/May 2020)



## peakeleven (Apr 10, 2020)

*Join the Composer Contest in April/May 2020: “Relaxing Music”.*
You can win prizes, level up your skills, and have fun making music! =)

*Check out the Contest - Click Here*

*Prizes for the Winner:*

Choose 1 Composing Course here
Choose the Kontakt or Omnisphere Bundle from Triple Spiral Audio 1


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 11, 2020)

the requirement of being active on the forum I find off-putting. 

time commitment for participating in a contest is one thing, but this is asking for extra forced interaction quickly dulled my interest. 

I might be completely alone in feeling that, but that's how I felt when I read it, and I feel like it's worth mentioning


----------



## peakeleven (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks, but the reason I had to add that was because of all "drop link and bail" people we had problems with in the community before. One of the most important things imho is to listen to each other's tracks and take part by writing motivating comments and constructive feedback. That is being active, as opposed to "here's my entry, let me know what you think", and then don't care about other's compositions at all. I hope that makes sense now that you know the context =)

PS. I edited the phrasing just now on the contest post to better clarify this intention.

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks! I'll see if I can give this a try. I like trying to do something I don't normally do for music. Getting some peer conversation going around it is good too.


----------

